# Who repairs masterforce powertools/Menards?



## russell13 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hello
Trying to find out who would repair my Masterforce Cordless Drill? Has anyone had to send them in? I cannot find at Menards?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Want to let us in on where on the planet you are for some possible local suggestions?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm not sure, but, maybe there's some info on the fixya.com website:

http://www.fixya.com/support/masterforce


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

They don't repair them, they just replace them. But only if you can produce a receipt.

You might as well buy something from HF.

Buying tools at that price point is usually a waste of money.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the only brands of cordless tools that ever get repaired are the big brands that are proffesional grade


----------

